# 1/4" Rubber Ammo for Indoor Use



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

So as mentioned in a previous post, I've been toying with the idea of shooting indoors. Given my living circumstances, I'd be shooting past multiple picture frames and towards some windows in my kitchen. Not ideal. I typically shoot 1/4" steel or .177 BB's through a gapper frame. Other members have mentioned that even with weak bands, .177 BB's and airsoft ammo are strong enough to dent drywall or crack windows. So I searched for a new solution, and I may have found it...

I purchased a pack of 100 "space balls" for cabinet door spacers on Amazon (link below). They are produced by a company called Rok. I don't have experience with cabinetry, but these little guys seem to be ideal for short range ammo! Here's some of the details:

They measure 1/4" in diameter and feel about the same weight as .177 BB's (wasn't able to grab actual weight).

The shape is a little rough due to the manufacturing process, but they seem to fly true at short distances

They color (black) does make it difficult to follow the flight pattern, especially if you have vision troubles. Maybe some spray paint would help brighten them up?

They have bounce! Not a ton, but you will get a little ricochet. If your catchbox has a lip to catch ammo I wouldn't worry too much about it though.

All in all I'm pretty pleased with these little guys. For $5 online you get apretty good indoor ammo that shouldn't break anything (I'll let you know if I somehow manage to crack a window with these). If small ammo is your game, these may be worth your interest!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077NSPMVY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That should get you shooting!

I was tempted to say that $5 per 100 was no bargain, but it you shoot into a catchbox, the price goes down a ton.

PS - Thank you for working so hard to get through your medical training. As fate would have it, you are in an ER in a time of incredible crisis. Our hearts go out to you. Stay safe. Stay strong. Shoot when you can!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

5.51 + tax= about 1/2 a cent per. That goes down every time you re-shoot them. :twocents:


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

KawKan said:


> That should get you shooting!
> 
> I was tempted to say that $5 per 100 was no bargain, but it you shoot into a catchbox, the price goes down a ton.
> 
> PS - Thank you for working so hard to get through your medical training. As fate would have it, you are in an ER in a time of incredible crisis. Our hearts go out to you. Stay safe. Stay strong. Shoot when you can!


Thanks KawKan! I'm actually in the OR (operating room) but I appreciate your kind thoughts and wishes. Staff in the ICU and ER are probably being hit the hardest right now, but it's certainly stretched our staff to the limits as well. Stay safe in these strange times!


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

I shoot indoors Mikey, but I use clays into a homemade poplat catch box. It's like 16$ per 1000 count. As long as your back stop is plenty thick and able to absorb many blows it should be ok. Barring that your aim stays true.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Cool ammo Mike should be fine . I was thinking lanyard knots with paracord but probably still hard enough to damage stuff


----------

